# Demontage Race Face Atlas Kurbel



## gstoned (9. April 2009)

Hallo!
Kann mir bitte einer erklären, wie ich die Race Face Atlas Kurbel aus dem Trettlager bekomme?
Brauche ich etwa einen speziellen Abzieher?
Thx, Stefan


----------



## blaubaer (10. April 2009)

nein der sollte integriert sein 

hier findest du die anleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

